#ubuntu-au 2011-09-19
<rosmelguti> hello
<rosmelguti> I'm new to ubuntu and i'm looking forward to help in the development of ubuntu. i'm a programmer 
<gorilla> rosmelguti: what's you language? You'd be better to find a project that you use and want to improve.
<rosmelguti> thanks i'm currently programing in java and c#
<AlecTaylor> hi
<xannen> Hi guys
<xannen> All afk/busy?
<sagaci> shopping
<xannen> LOL
<xannen> What did you buy or intend to buy?
<sagaci> xannen, a guitar amp
<xannen> fun.  :D
<sagaci> yup
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-20
<blahdeblah> Anyone know why installing ruby-full on 10.04 server pulls in emacs?
<gorilla> blahdeblah: it shouldn't! Someone has stuffed up the packaging spec file, I'd imagine.
<blahdeblah> That was my thinking
<gorilla> If I was home and outside of work hours, I may have grabbed the sources and figure out which package is responsible.
<xannen> morning guys
<benonsoftware> Wasn't there a meeting last Sunday?
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Thanks for the workflow past
<benonsoftware> I'll push it once I get bzr working again
<sagaci> righteo then
<benonsoftware> sagaci: With the 2nd bug link you showed where is that located on the loggerhead interface?
<head_victim> sagaci: that paste you had before looks like a great topic for a global jam one day ;)
<head_victim> Also, benonsoftware and sagaci I hear you're running sessions for UUD, if you let me know when (and link details if able) I'll try to promote via tweets/dents
<benonsoftware> Ok
<benonsoftware> head_victim: Its Sunday at 10AM our time
<sagaci> benonsoftware: the qtcurve one?
<head_victim> This Sunday?
<benonsoftware> Launchpad
<benonsoftware> 25th
 * benonsoftware is trying to finsih slides for LP Bascis
<sagaci> benonsoftware: which pkg
<head_victim> Ok so sagaci yours is at 11am directly following?
<sagaci> yeppers
<head_victim> No worries, I'll do some tweet/denting
<benonsoftware> sagaci: pkg?
<head_victim> If either of you have and specific links you want included just let me know otherwise I'll just link to the ubuntu user days wiki page
<head_victim> sagaci: holy crap you're about to top 100k on launchpad
<benonsoftware> LP thinks sagaci's keys are in Danish :)
<benonsoftware> User Day page/wiki is fine for my
<benonsoftware> s/my/me
<sagaci> head_victim: look at that
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric
<head_victim> It's looking pretty damn sweet, that will drop under 100k soon
<sagaci> finally
<sagaci> benonsoftware, there's actually a few more bugs in ubuntu-help, suplied and existance if you want to fix those too
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Ok do you know how I can search only for typo's?
<sagaci> and "minizize" in gnome-help, whatever the package is after ubuntu-help
<sagaci> i'll get them
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/en_AU/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=suplied
<sagaci> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/ubuntu-docs/+pots/ubuntu-help/en_AU/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=existance
<sagaci> existance should be existence and suplied should be supplied
<benonsoftware> Ah ok
<sagaci> along with that nevera in the bug should be "never a"
<benonsoftware> Yep, I've fixed that file but I'm just trying to fix a bzr ssh issue
<sagaci> kk
<benonsoftware> See you all tomarrow or some day later :)
<xannen> Any suggestion for Eclipse JQuery plugin?
<head_victim> xannen: sorry, no idea
<head_victim> But on a related matter - the Brisbane release party has been organised! http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1300/detail/
<xannen> Aptana seem to be prominent.
<xannen> LOL you're the only coming.  You're such a nigel.  Hehe.
<xannen> Is there any cost involved for attendance?
<head_victim> Nope, just if you want to buy anything there
<xannen> Cool.
<xannen> What would it be like?  Do we get a private room/hall for the time period and do our stuff?
<head_victim> No real idea at this point.
<head_victim> If I ahve 200 people sign up I'll contact the pub, if I get 5 we'll probably just rock up
<xannen> So no room is booked yet?
<head_victim> Nope
<head_victim> Bookings generally need outlay, we don't have any team funds so it's more a case of if we get enough people signing up I call and give them notice we're descending. But the breaky creek hotel is a large establishment, I'm sure they're used to groups of 20 or so just rocking up
<xannen> So if the meeting does go ahead, will there an attendance fee?
<head_victim> I can't see why they'd charge us.
<head_victim> Even if we had 200 people attending, they'd get enough money out of people buying drinks/nibbles to cover whatever they need.
<xannen> I'm sorry I don't know how Breakfast Creek runs, but I assume using public venue incur a cost.
<head_victim> It's a pub
<xannen> It is more of a social function then semi-formal?
<sagaci> yep
<head_victim> It's a celebration of the new release with like minded people
<xannen> Normally how many of member turns up?  Around 200, as head_victim suggested?
<head_victim> I will be organising an installation festival in November as well for more techincal stuff
<head_victim> xannen: 10 - 20 is usual
<xannen> Ahaha...  so a bunch of linux geek celebrating an OS release that a common joe blow has no idea about and at a pub?  o.O  Hehehe.
<head_victim> xannen: yep, but we need to socialise, sitting in an IRC channel isn't the best way to form strong bonds
<xannen> I want to marry you head_victim.  ;-)  Heheh.
<head_victim> Sorry mate, already spoken for ;)
<sagaci> head_victim, I think the old gcc package has been removed, hence the jump down in strings by ~6000 -- still welcomed
<head_victim> sagaci: every string removed is another string not needed to translate ;)
<sagaci> i'm not complaining :)
<head_victim> Alright, I'm off for the night.
<head_victim> I'm finally starting a mon - fri  9-5 tomorrow
<sagaci> new job?
<gorilla> head_victim: what regular hours?
<head_victim> gorilla: well, 8am - 430 ish
<head_victim> Yeah I'm filling in for someone at work for 6 months or more
<head_victim> Basically I've been doing their job for the last 6 months anyway as well as mine, they're actually just letting me do it properly now
<gorilla> head_victim: starting earlier has it's advantages.
<head_victim> Yes and no, I wanted to work 9 - 530 so I could take the wife to work and pick her up at the end.
<xannen> lol what did they allow you to fuck up their job, and now they allow you to do it the right way?  :P
<head_victim> Nah that person has been moved to a special project for 6 months or so
<gorilla> yay for secondments.
<head_victim> Yeah, pretty much :)
<head_victim> Anyway, cheerio
<gorilla> night
<xannen> gorilla, i think he might be gone by now. :D
 * gorilla should be asleep as he needs to be up by 5:30.
<gorilla> xannen: it's the thought that counts :-P
<xannen> gorilla, true, and you're sleeping now too?
<gorilla> nope. Just gotten home from a Hackerspace meeting. but thinking about it.
<xannen> What is hackerspace?
<gorilla> xannen: It's a group of people that meet to learn and expand their knowledge on hardware, software but could also involve more art and craft type stuff. 
<xannen> It is free to participate?  And it is ubuntu related?
<xannen> Is it*
<gorilla> xannen: Sharing is an part of the ethos so it's open source by design.
<xannen> Can you give me a link to Hackerspace? :-)
<gorilla> xannen: sure. http://hackmelbourne.org is the one that I am webmaster and member of. I spent the meeting adding content to the wiki.
<xannen> You're in Melbourne eh?  
<gorilla> yep.
<xannen> Nevermind, I'm not in Melbourne.
<gorilla> xannen: where are you? There is one in just about every mainland capital.
<xannen> Brisbane.
<gorilla> There's one up there. I have been to it.. Let me find their name.
<gorilla> go to www.hsbne.org
<xannen> Thanks gorilla.
<gorilla> They have a BBQ this sunday.. good opportunity to get in touch :-)
<xannen> Can you give me the link, gorilla?
<gorilla> xannen: I did earlier. http://www.hsbne.org
<xannen> I only got the Melbourne link, not Brisbane. :P
<gorilla> I didn't type the http:// bit.
<xannen> oh... sorry, I totally missed it.
<xannen> LOL :P
<gorilla> it's getting late. :-)
<sagaci> :)
<xannen> :-)
<gorilla> for some!
<xannen> What are you doing now: sagaci, gorilla?
<sagaci> looking around in launchpad
<gorilla> xannen: I'm considering getting some sleep considering I need to be out of the house in just over 6 hours.
<xannen> I'm setting up postgresql.
<sagaci> epic
<gorilla> night all
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-21
<xannen> Morning!
<xannen> All afk still?
<valorin> -bug
<valorin> oops
<head_victim> Hah there is a Narwhal on TV right now
<xannen> Hi head_victim
<Fudge> sweet
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-22
<sagaci> zzz looks like another month, another loco team meeting and no mention/decision so far
<gorilla> yeah.. Nice one. Put into place rules and procedures but not the resourcing to carry them out in a reasonable fashion.
<xannen> Evening all.  Is anyone around?
<head_victim> sagaci: on reapproval or?
<sagaci> head_victim: yeah
<sagaci> i know there's the whole volunteers yadda yadda but there's been a bunch of other teams either reapproved or at least looked at within the past 3 months
<head_victim> Yeah, I just posed the question if we should abandon the bug report idea and get up for a 4am meeting
<paul_> Hi Guys
<gorilla> hi paul
<paul_> gorilla, how are you?
<gorilla> not bad... a bit tired but okay.
<paul_> Such is work?
<gorilla> such is 7:00 starts (at the office)
<paul_> Is evince still the default pdf viewer in 11.10?
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-23
<sagaci> head_victim: is the ubuntu-au reapproval bug private?
<head_victim> sagaci: unfortunately, yes.
<head_victim> I poked them harder last night but if it's not done by the October Loco Council meeting I will resort to waking up early one day to go to one of their meetings (from memory they're 4am or 6am AEST)
<sagaci> hmmm, another month, potentially 2/3 months
<gorilla> two thirds?
<head_victim> Yeah I was going to go to this month's but before I thought of it it had happened a few days ago
<sagaci> wouldn't hurt to run meetings in different times each month, like 00:00 and 12:00 interchangeably
<gorilla> sagaci: I suspect that it will never happen.
<sagaci> gorilla: reapproval?
<gorilla> sagaci: not the "run meetings in different times each month"
<sagaci> some other councils do
<gorilla> yeah we did that at work also with teams that were split across diverse timezones.
<head_victim> Alright, I'm off again, be back tonight
<jaddi27> sagaci, Are you subscribed to the ubuntu translators mailing list?
<sagaci> jaddi27: not too sure, probably not... something big?
<jaddi27> We have been asked to stop translating gnome-user-docs - https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/oneiric/+source/gnome-user-docs
<jaddi27> I will forward the email to you
<jaddi27> Email sent now (to gmail)
<sagaci> yeah, I knew one of them had been deprecated
<sagaci> thanks for the info, subscribed to the mailing list
<sagaci> benonsoftware: how many slides did you use
<benonsoftware> sagaci: Ohh thanks for remembering me about it, I'll proberly use around 15 max slides
<head_victim> sagaci and benonsoftware can you check your planet updates?
<benonsoftware1> head_victim: To be honest I would perfer my link to go to http://techspear.com/author/Benny
<head_victim> benonsoftware: hmmm I'll make sure sagaci's doesn't need adjust ment and I'll replty
<benonsoftware> Thanks
<sagaci> head_victim: try to post something?
<head_victim> Sure if you want
<benonsoftware> It seems like a while ago since the Jams happend
<head_victim> A month
<benonsoftware> It seems longer in my mind
<sagaci> i'll try in a few
<sagaci> testing, testing, 1,2,3
<benonsoftware> :)
<sagaci> head_victim: erm, how much delay is there
<head_victim> It runs every few hours to update them I believe 
<sagaci> yeah, makes sense
<head_victim> Your previous ones appear to have shown up in the correct spots though
<sagaci> i'll see it tomorrow I think
<sagaci> yep, that one
<benonsoftware> Anyone seen the new list mail?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: what topic?
<benonsoftware> Stand up for Linux. Stop Microsoft from attempting to kill ubuntu and other Linux Distros.
<head_victim> Nope, I've not seen that one.
<benonsoftware> I just got it I can't believe it
<head_victim> UbuntuAU post?
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<head_victim> Hmm Actually, it just arrived
<benonsoftware> :)
<benonsoftware> Are you going to do it?
<head_victim> Very well misquoted
<benonsoftware> How?
 * benonsoftware just started reading the first bit
<head_victim> Well, I'd read the mjg link
<head_victim> I have him in my feeds.
<benonsoftware> :)
<head_victim> It just requires people to enable secure boot, doesn't mean the implementation will lock the hardware to windows.
<head_victim> It's just a possibility.
<benonsoftware> Yeah, thats what I thought
<head_victim> Just trying to work out who that poster is as they only signed up to post that email
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> I just went on luke.asia to see the poster's site
<head_victim> Seems quite inflammatory, but maybe that was the intention.
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> If you go to microsoft.com/Linux you will find something funny
<head_victim> Even if I was going through the steps he mentioned I would not be using his letter.
<benonsoftware> Yeah, you would want to change it big time
<head_victim> All MS appear to be doing is asking hardware vendors to allow a secure boot option. It's not suggesting they not allow other people to have secure boot options as well.
<benonsoftware> Yes
<sagaci> benonsoftware, are you going to fix that bug?
<benonsoftware> Yeah, I'm just trying to fix bzr_ssh
<sagaci> what's wrong with it
<benonsoftware> I get bzr: ERROR: Don't know how to handle SSH connections. Please set BZR_SSH environ
<benonsoftware> ment variable.
<benonsoftware> sorry about that
<sagaci> ah ok, that's weird
<benonsoftware> Sorry about that
<sagaci> i'll fix it if you want
<sagaci> there's others around
<benonsoftware> head_victim: One person has submited a complaint to the ACC so far
<benonsoftware>  /ACC/ACCC
<head_victim> benonsoftware: I wouldn't discourage people from advising them of the possibility but as for asserting that's already a done deal and their intention, well that's another story.
<benonsoftware> Yeah
<benonsoftware> I sorta get what you mean
<benonsoftware> See you all
<head_victim> Oh goody, it appears the post to the UAU list is going to end up in my inbox multiple times, I've already received it from other mailing lists as well :/
<head_victim> Hmm when is daylight savings starting? 
<head_victim> The october meeting is UTC+11 for some reason
<head_victim> Damn
<head_victim> I was wondering why the events were an hour off what I was expecting. On that note, I'll stop talking to myself
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-24
<head_victim> sagaci: you're happy with your planet feed?
<head_victim> benonsoftware: you'll be happy if the main page is changed, is everything else correct?
<sagaci> yep, looks to be fine
<head_victim> Cool, I just wanted to have to send all the corrections at once so I don't hassle them too much 
<jaddi27> head_victim, We are now down to 98742 strings for translation
<jaddi27> I think this calls for a celebration
<head_victim> jaddi27: indeed :) I'm also hoping to know how the team application went soonish
<jaddi27> That is good to hear. What have they said so far?
<jaddi27> or do they keep it to themselves?
<gorilla> and is head_victim allowed to say it.
<gorilla> ?
<head_victim> they've asked some questions and awaiting feedback from them now
<gorilla> cool
#ubuntu-au 2011-09-25
<sagaci> Has anyone tried the telstra/bigpond ultimate usb 3G modem with the later versions of ubuntu, the Sierra AirCard model... I've checked some of the mailing list and someone got it to work with the usb_modeset program but that was a while ago and would like to know if it works out of the box, so to speak
<head_victim> That's the 306?
<sagaci> hmm, I think so
<sagaci> or 312
<sagaci> or 312 is the turbo
<sagaci> 308 maybe, i'll go check
<sagaci> I'll ask in #slug
<xannen> Hi guys
<head_victim> Evening xannen 
<gorilla> evening all
<xannen> talk later, on Hon now :D
<xannen> ok back :D
<valorin> Anyone around?
<gorilla> valorin: I am but at work.
<valorin> Ah ok. I'm looking for people to help me get a bug noticed... but you are probably too busy with work :) Tis ok... (the bug is https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/834248 )
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 834248 in unity "Oneiric: Non-maximized windows which sit on the bottom edge of the lower workspaces shift downwards when called from an upper workspace." [Undecided,Confirmed]
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-19
<hot_wheeelz> hi guys
<hot_wheeelz> updated 12.10 beta 1 and get software index is broken anyone else seen this?
<md_5> hot_wheeelz it only broke in the last day or 2
<md_5> (if you mean package signing)
<md_5> you can still install fine'
<hot_wheeelz> md_5 I can't install or update packages
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-20
<sagaci> head_victim, ping
<blahdeblah> Hi folks, is tracker the preferred free equivalent to Google Desktop now that the latter has been discontinued?
<head_victim> sagaci: pong
<md_5> google desktop?
<blahdeblah> md_5: It indexes the contents of files and lets you search them quickly
<md_5> oh
<md_5> I remember that
<md_5> windows vista and 7 do it now anyway
<blahdeblah> yeah - that's why Google dropped it
<blahdeblah> Until it stopped supporting Firefox and Thunderbird, it was a kick-butt solution for Linux.
<md_5> ah
<blahdeblah> But i'm installing a new laptop and Google Desktop is not available, so i'm looking for an alternative.
<md_5> find -name
<md_5> yeah tracker
<blahdeblah> md_5: *contents*, not name, and *pre-indexed*, not sit around waiting while it trawls through 300 GB of my crap
<sagaci> head_victim, guess so but I'm glad that the journalist did a bit of her own research... never thought I'd see Ubuntu, let alone the keyword "debian" in the local paper
<head_victim> Any publicity is good publicity :)
<sagaci> yeah, the article kinda sums up what I'd say to a random anyway so hits two goals
<twitchie> boo!
<jea> hello
 * twitchie waves
<twitchie> so quite 
<sagaci> quite 
<twitchie> yes but I'm quite discombobulated 
<twitchie> see what i did there .. *hint nudge wink*
 * twitchie licks sagaci 
* sagaci changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 14/10/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/emIncw | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-22
<head_victim> jea: I guess we should have a crack - http://91.189.93.77/stats/quantal/en_AU
<jea> head_victim: Yep. I have made a start today
<jea> Now that site has been updated, I guess my small addon is fairly pointless
<jea> but it was still fun to make
<head_victim> jea: yeah it was good as well
<head_victim> sagaci: http://91.189.93.77/stats/quantal/en_AU
<head_victim> I had a crack tonight as well
<jea> I still have mine on my website - has a bit more data than theirs (for a longer time)
<jea> they get the data more easily though
<sagaci> ah right
<head_victim> I just wish it was live stats, but I'm impatient.
<head_victim> And on a comical note - http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_maq8kf1yxJ1rhptwbo1_1280.png
<jea> yeah, apple maps are a bit problematic at the moment. i am sure they will fix it quickly
#ubuntu-au 2012-09-23
<skraito> hi guys
<skraito> http://0x71.org/Music for my album
<skraito> u gonna love it
<skraito> is a hymn and free song
<skraito> pray to the Lord after that
 * skraito said why the fucker dev null keep on flooding freenode
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-16
<jea> jared: around?
<jared> jea: eating dinner and catching up on emails, how can I help
<jea> did you see the latest translations email?
<jared> Yeah it's been an ongoing saga for that group
<jea> The email from the other person in this is interesting reading. 
<jared> Apparently someone has been doing questionable translations in open teams.
<jea> For once we see the other side of the story
<jared> Ah, I didn't really look into it too greatly, is there anything interesting?
<jea> He basically says that the person who has been really vocal recently came in to the team, appointed himself admin, added his friend, made his friend an admin
<jea> and then they decided they didn't like his translations, which had been there for a while, and kicked him out
<jea> then they just did the same for mint translations
<jea> which has resulted in the guy leaving launchpad, ubuntu and mint altogether, because he can't stand being pushed out all the time
<jared> It's hard to know without understanding if the translations were valid or not I guess.
<jea> Yes, I would really like to get an independent third party to review them
<jared> If the translations were poor than it's a bit unfortunate. But if they were of a reasonable standard than it's a travesty. 
<jea> because it is sad to see someone leave if they haven't done much wrong
<jared> jea: yeah, it's frustrating not having enough info to make a determination
<jea> I do find it interesting that that team now seems to be run by 'professional translators' (a commercial company)
<jea> if true, it seems a bit unusual
<jared> Seems like they want to run it so they can promote/sell localised versions
<jea> yes, it sounds like that
<jea> and if it is selling, then I would prefer to see the other guy back again, regardless of his apparent lack of ability
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-19
<jared> jea: if you have a chance to draft up a wiki regarding the ML that would be awesome, I'm happy to jump in and help finalise I have assessments due next week though so I'll be pulling all nighters over the weekened to get them in.
<jared> Also, anyone else is able to jump in if they want to assist.
<jea> let me read that email
<jared> The requirements for verification appear significantly lower than previous requirements for approval.
<jea> ok, I shall look at doing it now
<jea> It would help slightly if we had had a meeting in the last few months
<jared> Yeah, if you don't have time that's fine. I'm getting the impression there is little impetus for much these days.
<jea> jared: should it be wiki.u.c/AustralianTeamVerificationApplication2013 or wiki.u.c/AustralianTeam/VerificationApplication2013 ?
<jared> Everything should really be under w.u.c/AustralianTeam/* to make life easier I think
<jea> good, that is what I thought
<jea> your email is jarednorris@u.c?
<jared> Yeah, that's the one on the wiki
<jea> ok
<jea> can I look up mailing list subscriber numbers?
<jared> Yeah it's in the admin console I believe you have access to.
<jared> I gotta head off to get some stuff organised for the morning. If you get a list of stuff you need just sing out and I can either put it in or show you how it's found
<jea> ok
<jared> jea: awesome work, I'll have a check over the weekend
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-20
<jared> jea: just added a bit to the wiki
<ocooel> Freezing on purple splash screen with no ubuntu logo or white and orange dots.
#ubuntu-au 2013-09-22
<jared> jea: just a ping regarding tonights meeting, finger's crossed I'll actually be around this time.
<jea> jared: ok
<jea> could be slightly late, but will be as close as possible to 8pm
<jared> Yeah, I will be about 5 minutes, I just have to duck off afk for a little
<jea> Hi everyone
<jea> Hopefully there are a few of you here for the meeting
<Noskcaj> jea, I'm here
<jea> great :)
<jea> i will start the meeting at 8:10 to give people a few minutes to arrive
<jared> Made it back
<jea> @startmeeting
<meetingology> jea: Error: "startmeeting" is not a valid command.
<jea> @meeting
<meetingology> jea: Error: "meeting" is not a valid command.
<jea> gah
<jared> Hmm is it #?
<jea> I thought it was @
<jea> no, it is #
<jea> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Sep 22 10:11:21 2013 UTC.  The chair is jea. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<jea> interesting that it responded to @
<jea> #topic September 2013 Ubuntu-AU Team Meeting
<jared> Odd, perhaps that's a common error
<jea> #meetingtopic September 2013 Ubuntu-AU Team Meeting
<jea> #topic Welcome
<jea> Hi everyone. Welcome to the Ubuntu-AU Team Meeting for Sept 2013
<jea> Agenda can be found at http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/663/detail/
<jared> Evening all, thanks for organising this jea, greatly appreciate the effort 
<jea> Everyone who is here, say hi to have your name recorded on the minutes
<jea> Tonight we have a couple of topics, being my report on the session I ran at UQ, and secondly the LoCo Verification coming up
<jea> so, on to the first topic
<jea> #topic Brisbane Intro to Linux
<jea> Back in August, I ran an evening session introducing people to Ubuntu and Linux at the University of Queensland
<Noskcaj> hi
<jea> (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/2456-beginning-with-ubuntu/)
<jared> From everything I've heard it went really well jea 
<joey168> hi everyone
<jea> It was pretty successful, with the room I had booked being completely full, and people listening from out the door
<jared> Good evening joey168 & Noskcaj 
<jea> There were around 53 people there
<jea> Hi Noskcaj and joey168 
<jared> jea: awesome, that's probably one of the best attended events in a while.
<Noskcaj> jea, great work
<jared> jea: were you able to connect with the Humber volunteers?
<jea> Yes, there were two people from Humbug who came along
<jea> I invited them to speak for a bit, so they introduced themselves and Humbug, then stayed around to answer questions after the main talk
<jea> I wasn't expecting that many people, so I had intended to do more of a 'get in groups and talk, and I will come and answer questions' session
<jared> Do you think that sort of event could become semi-regular if we helped staff it?
<jea> Instead I did a seminar-like talk to everyone for 20mins or so, then opened it up to questions
<jea> I think it could. I chose that time to coincide with a course that UQ runs, teaching people about unix
<jea> so if it is around this time each year, I think attendance would be quite good
<jared> Do you think there is much opportunity to do it quarterly or something?
<jea> um, probably not at UQ that often
<jea> I think something similar could be done at QUT, but we would need connections there to do it
<Noskcaj> maybe we could try and do one there, one somewhere else each year
<jea> so if we had, for example, one at UQ and one at QUT a year, that would be pretty good
<jared> I have general QUT connections but no IT department ones. However they do have the open source group so should be pretty open to id
<jea> University of New South Wales has probably the best computing courses in Australia
<Noskcaj> I could try and do one at UNE, but i think there are age issues.
<jea> so targeting them could be worthwhile
<Noskcaj> jea, +1
<jea> Noskcaj: yes, you might find it harder
<jea> We could also do another session at a library somewhere
<jea> Brisbane City Council now has these CoderDojo sessions, aimed at younger kids learning programming
<jea> maybe we could offer to introduce them to Ubuntu
<joey168> how is it with the macquarie university in sydney, they run also quite good computer courses
<jea> joey168: I am not too sure about Macquarie Uni. Have you done much with them/do you study there?
<jared> jea: sounds like you have a few volunteers to help spread the program :)
<Noskcaj> If you need extra people, #debian-au might be willing to help
<jea> jared: hopefully. It would be nice to spread it
<Noskcaj> Plus there's a heap of australian ubuntu members who never come here
<joey168> i am to old to study there, but i was there at their open day with my daughter and what i had seen was very impressive
<jea> Ok. That could be another opportunity to run such an event
<jared> jea: was there much effort in setting the event up?
<jared> jea: just trying to get a feel for how many people you'd need to commit to it to make it work
<jea> I plan on writing up a short thing about the event, for the website. I have just been putting it off with my uni work
<jea> jared: I organised it all, and had a couple of others to help on the day
<joey168> jea, how you approached the people
<jea> I probably had it slightly easy because I ran it with the UQ Computing Society, of which I am the current secretary
<jea> However, even if I wasn't in the society, I think they would be open to running something like this
<jea> I will write up what was involved setting it up, as a template for others to use
<joey168> would be for sure from interest
<jared> jea: awesome, if you could share the "agenda" as well that would make it easy. I know personally I find it difficult to think of things that will entertain a crowd
<jea> Yep, I could do that
<jea> I think having the free goodies helped too - people always like to get free things
<Noskcaj> i need sleep, g'night
<joey168> jared, you are like me. i am too technical
<jared> Good night Noskcaj
<jared> jea: Canonical are good like that
<jea> Hopefully it continues with the change in approved/verified locos
<jared> jea: I believe it will as long as we're "verified".
<jea> Ok, that is good.
<jared> I think we'll go close, the main problem we have is that the meetings are at terrible times with the council
<jea> Well, I think this is a good time to change to the next topic
<jea> #topic LoCo Verification Application
<jea> As you are probably aware, Ubuntu-AU has to undergo a verification process again this year
<jea> We have started preparing the document required
<jea> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/VerificationApplication2013
<jea> It would be great if everyone could take a look, and updated as needed
<jared> Well on this topic, we have about 4 days before the team expires from the LP team of "verified" teams. I have tried to engage the council in conversation via the bug raised to go through the approval process but to no avail so far.
<jared> I think it's likely the team will expire but should be able to be put back on pretty simply if we are verified again shortly after
<jea> Do you know when the meeting times are?
<jared> Everyone I've seen is around 3am local time
<jea> Oh. That is hard
<jared> I'll email the council directly and link back to the bug and see if that helps
<jea> Ok. I am happy to attend the meeting, depending on what day/time
<jared> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda
<jared> Actually it's 6am from the looks of that
<jea> That is a bit better
<jared> I'll CC in the ubuntu-au-owner so hopefully they reply all
<jea> We should add the forum to the application
<jared> I was going to check loco.u.c to make sure all our previous events are listed for the last 2 years
<jared> I think we did some release parties, etc, we should add
<jea> There are quite a few things there
<jea> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-au/events/history/
<jared> Maybe we link to that and leave what's there as the highlights
<jea> I have a link under the LocoTeam Portal section, but I could do it under the Activities section also
<jea> Looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArizonaTeam/ApprovalApplicationrenewal2013
<joey168> up to what degree activities for ubuntu derivates would be considered?
<jared> joey168: depends really, if you give some information it would help
<jea> I think we could use some of their sections (eg Branding on wiki)
<jared> Photos would probably help a lot, even a link to them
<jea> I have a couple of photos from my event. I should put them up
<jared> If we can tidy up the wiki by tonight I'll email the council and see how we go
<joey168> well, i am introducing vinux to a school for visual impaired people in vietnam
<jared> jea: If you have a flickr account it would be good to add them to the team page as that links straight to the loco portal
<jared> joey168: a noble effort but probably a little too removed to be included as part of this process.
<jea> jared: only issue i see is whether i should have permission from people in the photo to post it
<jared> jea: as long as you're not tagging them and they are the "subject" of the photo I don't think there is an issue
<joey168> too removed in terms of vietnam or more in terms to vinux?
<jea> jared: ok
<jared> jea: if you want to put a note in the comments to contact you to take them down if people object that might show a bit more "effort" to be nice?
<jared> joey168: a bit from column a and a bit from column b
<jared> joey168: if the team were instrumental in the organisation it would probably be good, but if it's just a member doing something loosely attached to Ubuntu probably not
<joey168> jared, i understand, well it was an idea worth to think about
<jared> joey168: definitely, and also something you're more than welcome to post a story about to the website and/or mailing list
<joey168> jared, as soon the project is finished i will post the complete story - probably in december
<jared> joey168: no problems, if you need a hand with anything feel free to post to the list for some help
<joey168> jared, thanks for your offer, the help will be certainly needed in a later stage
<jared> jea: did you think wholesale changes to the wiki are needed or do you think we just submit and answer questions as needed?
<jared> joey168: I'll watch out for it
<jea> jared: I think just submit it
<jared> jea: I was thinking the same just didn't want to do it if you wanted to spend more time on it. My thouhts are we just see what else they want, at least they know we're interested
<jea> yep, may as well get the ball rolling
<jea> hmm, where are our forums?
<jea> http://au.ubuntuforums.org/
<jea> that doesn't seem to work
<jea> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=399
<jea> there we go
<jared> jea: maybe something to do with the upgrade
<jea> ah, yep
<jared> The forum upgrade destroyed my new account and linked me back to my old one so I've got to work that out at some stage
<jea> annoying
<jea> I think I might end the meeting, if there is nothing else
<jared> I don't have anything else, joey168 did you want to discuss the project at all or you happy to close the meeting?
<jared> jea: I have an email drafted to the council so I'll send it when the meeting ends.
<jea> Ok. I shall keep an eye out
<jea> Thanks to everyone for coming
<jea> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Sep 22 11:17:32 2013 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2013/ubuntu-au.2013-09-22-10.11.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2013/ubuntu-au.2013-09-22-10.11.html
<jea> jared: I am removing the identi.ca accounts, because identica doesn't really exist any more
<jared> jea: thanks so much for organising the meeting
<jea> that is alright
<jared> jea: yeah I was hoping to put a call out to see if anyone wants to look after the social media stuff.
<jared> Even if it's just communicating loco community stuff to AU users that would be useful I think
<jea> in this case, the entire identica platform has been removed, and replaced with something else
<jea> so I am just doing directly to twitter now
<jared> Oh right, sounds fair enough
<jared> I should look at twitter once in a while
<jea> got a bit of a surprise when I went to log in
<joey168> jea, thanks for the meeting
<jea> joey168: thanks for coming along
<joey168> jared, thanks for our conversation aside the line
<jared> joey168: no worries at all, the meeting is meant to be a bit of an open forum for the team to communicate as well :)
<joey168> jared, i just read the previous msg for me in regard to the project
<jea> jared: we feature in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Homepage
<jared> jea: yeah I've seen a few teams copy us and wondered about that. Nice to know it's because we did something well :) 
<jea> They also suggest looking at the MA team. Something must have happened to them though https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam
<joey168> jared, i like to discuss the project, but if you don't mind not today, we can meet tomorrow on this channel or in the chat channel
<jared> joey168: happy to talk anytime, my appearance at the keyboard is sporadic though (tomorrow I'm out until 10pm at uni) so probably email is better
<jared> joey168: if you ping me and I"m not here feel free to drop me a line at jarednorris at ubuntu.com
<jared> jea: back in 2010 it looked like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MassachusettsTeam?action=recall&rev=101
<jea> jared: should we add ourselves to the LocoCouncil Agenda?
<joey168> jared, no problem
<jared> jea: not sure, I'm hoping the email will get their attention and they can ask us to do so if they want.
<jea> ok
<jea> that old page looks much better. Maybe we should put the Australian Team in that position too :P
<jared> If they don't reply all I'll forward the response on
<jea> Well, hopefully that is alright for now
<joey168> i have to say good night - still some work waiting for me
<jared> joey168: good night, I'm off to do some studying myself
<jea> cya joey168 and jared
<jared> jea: thanks for your efforts, I like the changes to the social pages. No point having 100 groups if none are active
<jea> Yeah. I will try to keep them going a bit more
<joey168> jared, see you soon again, bye
<jea> certainly outside uni times will be easier
<joey168> jea, see you
<jared> jea: no worries, I'll try doing a call to the team when I get a chance. If someone with an active account that conforms to the CoC wants to help out I'm inclined to give it a shot
<jared> We did get someone like that a while ago but they never really went with it from memory
<jea> Yeah. I would prefer to see them online here a bit more first
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-14
<blahdeblah> Both Linux.conf.au & OSDC are very worthwhile conferences, IMO
<jea> I enjoy LCA a lot. Haven't been to OSDC, but I have heard decent things about it
#ubuntu-au 2015-09-20
<Bucky_Ball> Welcome fellow Australians. My first time here. :)
